#  Der kleine Patient >   Grippeimpfung nach Antibiotikabehandlung >

## Susanne

Hallo,
Meine Tochter nimmt zur Zeit ein Antibiotikum. 5 Tage nach Beendigung dieser Behandlung haben wir einen Termin für eine Grippeschutzimpfung. Ist das zeitlich zu nah? Gruß Susanne

----------


## Kassenknecht

Auch wenn es sich mittlerweile erledigt haben wird: 
Wenn deine Tochter zum Impftermin infektfrei ist, spricht nichts gegen eine Grippeimpfung. 
vg 
Andi

----------

